# show us your big fish



## the_brad (Aug 20, 2007)

ill start with my best, there not the biggest but i think there decent and they where both caught from the banks at specer which is inbetween wisemans ferry and gosford, and yes i have seen more then a few diamonds in the area


----------



## Choco (Aug 21, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## the_brad (Aug 21, 2007)

good work. i want to go deep sea but i dont think i could last long, i get sea sick.


----------



## eladidare (Aug 21, 2007)

this is a fish!


----------



## Miss B (Aug 21, 2007)

I love fishing, but unfortunately I totally suck at it :shock:


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 21, 2007)

mate that was a nice LIZARD, i just hope those big females don't go into the freezer.


----------



## jack (Aug 21, 2007)

proserpine barra... i am holding it but the missus caught it


----------



## vs380kw (Aug 21, 2007)

Choco said:


> Here's mine


 

Nice kingy you have there well done


----------



## hugsta (Aug 21, 2007)

Here is a couple of pics from my trip to WA. Caught plenty of fish including Coral Trout, Rankin Cod, Spanish, Shark and School (doggy) Mackeral, Queenfish, Golden Trevally, GTs and plenty more. Was an awesome couple of weeks away. Have plenty more pics, but too many to go through.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 21, 2007)

here's a 3foot wobby that was taken with a speargun and was great chewing


----------



## JasonL (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice piece of bait in the first pic daz, and where are the pics of the big spanards?


----------



## Choco (Aug 21, 2007)

vs380kw said:


> Nice kingy you have there well done


 
Cheers.


----------



## jay76 (Aug 21, 2007)

I will put some pictures in tomorrow night they are not in my computer so I will have to scan them . I fish offshore once a month and we go to 1770 once a year for 2 weeks so I have some nice photos.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 21, 2007)

Here's the biggest fish I've ever had in my pet shop. An 80cm Saratoga. He was given to us so he went free to a good home further down the coast.


----------



## Midol (Aug 22, 2007)

GEARJAMMER said:


> here's a 3foot wobby that was taken with a speargun and was great chewing



It's highly illegal to spear wobbys :evil: They're a protected species :evil:

They're horrible eating anyway so why not spear something edible?


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 22, 2007)

caught this off the beach here in Ballina. it's the biggest I'VE ever caught.


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 22, 2007)

is that a big jewie??


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 22, 2007)

sure is jammer


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 22, 2007)

Thats HUUUGE... the biggest one i ever saw caught was a 39kg that a mate of mine got off Caloundra QLD


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 22, 2007)

WOW, mine above is 21kg....


----------



## noidea (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll have to get some pics off my pop of the jew he used to catch in mackay in the 70's theres a pic of one that was longer than the tray in and Xy ute. but for now here is a pic of dec with the trevally he hooked but obviously didn't reel in he did try to begin with though.

View attachment IMG.pdf


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 22, 2007)

Midol said:


> It's highly illegal to spear wobbys :evil: They're a protected species :evil:
> They're horrible eating anyway so why not spear something edible?



No i don't beleive they are a protected species at all. Where did you gather that info from? I looked up a few different web sites and couldn't find any info relating to wobbegongs being protected or even potentially threatened. They don't really taste that bad either .


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 22, 2007)

noidea said:


> I'll have to get some pics off my pop of the jew he used to catch in mackay in the 70's theres a pic of one that was longer than the tray in and Xy ute. but for now here is a pic of dec with the trevally he hooked but obviously didn't reel in he did try to begin with though.
> 
> View attachment 26932



Sounds like your pop caught some big groper mate... you dont get jewfish in northern QLD. Would love to see the pics tho.
Bill.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Aug 22, 2007)

OMG even the thought of fishing makes me wanna vomit.... but none the less bonus that fish is bigger than your dog!!!


----------



## TANN-MANN (Aug 22, 2007)

heres a nice kingy i got a couple years back


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 22, 2007)

Bonustokin said:


> Sounds like your pop caught some big groper mate... you dont get jewfish in northern QLD. Would love to see the pics tho.
> Bill.



You don't get the same species of jew in north qld/nt/nth WA but you do get black jewies. They don't get quite as big as the more southern species.


----------



## cheyno (Aug 22, 2007)

Definately not illegal to spear wobbegongs, my mate is a fisheries officer. Having said that, I am a spearo, and I hate people spearing wobbies! What is the point, they aren't that good eating, they don't move, hence not much challenge in spearing them.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 22, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> No i don't beleive they are a protected species at all. Where did you gather that info from? I looked up a few different web sites and couldn't find any info relating to wobbegongs being protected or even potentially threatened. They don't really taste that bad either .



In NSW they are not to be speared, and in a month or two they will be banned for line fishing too. They have no flavour at all and have the texture of cotton wool, you could dress it up a tad, to make it taste better, but there are a thousand better tasting fish out there.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 22, 2007)

Is that both species? 

I looked up on both the NWS fisheries site and the fed govt CITES site and couldn't find any info relating to them being protected or endangered. Where are you getting your info from?


----------



## cheyno (Aug 22, 2007)

Here's a few jewies I speared not too long ago.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 22, 2007)

My kids getting into some trout with my 2K Loomis/Diawa combo down the Snowy Mts, at present, all the water you can see in that pic is totally gone.


----------



## Midol (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll go find the site I got it from.

ETA: It's not protected, read the fishing regs,
"1 tiger, mako, blue shark, hammerhead and whaler species. A zero bag limit will now apply to wobbegong sharks."

So Cheyno, either you or your friend has nfi what they are talking about.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 22, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Is that both species?
> I looked up on both the NWS fisheries site and the fed govt CITES site and couldn't find any info relating to them being protected or endangered. Where are you getting your info from?



5 Sp of wobbies in Oz, It may be a state thing, protected by each states Fisheries. Species are Ornate, Spotted,Tasselled, Western & Wards Wobbegong.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 22, 2007)

JasonL said:


> 5 Sp of wobbies in Oz, It may be a state thing, protected by each states Fisheries. Species are Ornate, Spotted,Tasselled, Western & Wards Wobbegong.



Learn something new everyday  cheers Jason.


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 22, 2007)

Midol said:


> It's highly illegal to spear wobbys :evil: They're a protected species :evil:
> 
> They're horrible eating anyway so why not spear something edible?


Midol i think you need to do some research b4 getting on your high horse..and if you bleed them correctly they taste terrific!!!!:evil:


----------



## Midol (Aug 22, 2007)

Gearjammer, go and read the damn bag limits!

NSW has a bag limit of ZERO for wobbys. 

I'll stay on my high horse thanks, I am HIGHLY involved in marine conservation and view killing wobbys as badly as someone going out and slaying red bellies or carpet pythons.

JasonL, QLD and NSW have zero bag limits, other states might not.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 22, 2007)

Midol said:


> Gearjammer, go and read the damn bag limits!
> NSW has a bag limit of ZERO for wobbys.
> I'll stay on my high horse thanks, I am HIGHLY involved in marine conservation and view killing wobbys as badly as someone going out and slaying red bellies or carpet pythons.
> JasonL, QLD and NSW have zero bag limits, other states might not.



What if they eat the red belly's and carpets lol:lol:


----------



## Midol (Aug 22, 2007)

Same deal 

You're not allowed to kill red bellies and carpets for a reason. Same deal with wobbys.


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 22, 2007)

cheyno said:


> Definately not illegal to spear wobbegongs, my mate is a fisheries officer. Having said that, I am a spearo, and I hate people spearing wobbies! What is the point, they aren't that good eating, they don't move, hence not much challenge in spearing them.


cheyno i have to agree with you in regard to the sporting ability of the wobby.. thats the first one i've taken and when there bleed out properly and the fillets are cut thin they take some beating


----------



## the_brad (Aug 22, 2007)

JasonL said:


> My kids getting into some trout with my 2K Loomis/Diawa combo down the Snowy Mts, at present, all the water you can see in that pic is totally gone.



2k!!! hope they dont let it go if somethink big grabs it


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 22, 2007)

Midol said:


> Same deal
> 
> You're not allowed to kill red bellies and carpets for a reason. Same deal with wobbys.


Get a life:evil: the thread was started for the enjoyment of seeing the fish people have enjoyed catching

WHERE'S YOURS:x


----------



## Midol (Aug 22, 2007)

Actually Gearjammer, when did you take it? 

It's illegal to take them as of mid July, you possibly took it before then?

Well, either way, please don't take them anymore!

ETA: I can find some if you really want me to? I spearfish as well...


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 22, 2007)

Midol said:


> Actually Gearjammer, when did you take it?
> 
> It's illegal to take them as of mid July, you possibly took it before then?
> 
> if thats an appology.....i accept.:shock:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 23, 2007)

Midol said:


> Same deal
> 
> You're not allowed to kill red bellies and carpets for a reason


 
Well, actually, technically, you are allowed to kill them if they pose a threat to human life.


----------



## coxy (Aug 23, 2007)

I was waiting for someone to post a picture of a big marlin or something. Thats my dream, got a couple on the lure coming back in from offshore but always lost em. There awesome fish to watch when they jump out of the water.


----------



## cris (Aug 23, 2007)

I didnt actually catch all these myself but they are big...
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/07/photogalleries/giant-fishes/photo9.html


----------



## mines bigger (Aug 23, 2007)

so which one did you catch??


----------



## Midol (Aug 23, 2007)

hugsta said:


> Well, actually, technically, you are allowed to kill them if they pose a threat to human life.



And technically I can kill another human if they pose a threat to human life...

Wobbys rarely pose a threat to you, unless you're stupid enough to start poking them and grabing them under water.


----------



## noidea (Aug 25, 2007)

Bonustokin said:


> Sounds like your pop caught some big groper mate... you dont get jewfish in northern QLD. Would love to see the pics tho.
> Bill.


 
the are defineatly jew fish i'm getting some pics for you soon gotta wait for normal post as they don't have a pc.


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 25, 2007)

*The one that got away*

Here's a pic of the one that got away. :lol:


----------



## mines bigger (Aug 25, 2007)

well thats a new take on helicopter fishing LOL


----------



## Jungletrans (Aug 25, 2007)

Native Blackfish taken one night in a Resevoir that shall remain namless . Biggest just over 4 lb . Very nice eating .


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 25, 2007)

for a guy who "apparently" go diving, wobbie's are responable for more attacks on divers than any other shark. so i'm told...


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 25, 2007)

Wobbys rarely pose a threat to you, unless you're stupid enough to start poking them and grabing them under water.[/quote]
i meant YOU midol


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 25, 2007)

Bonustokin said:


> Sounds like your pop caught some big groper mate... you dont get jewfish in northern QLD. Would love to see the pics tho.
> Bill.



ummmm not sure where you are from, but i've lived in mackay all my life and i've eaten 100's of jewfish, my parents also owned a fish & chips shop when i was going to school and they bought them straight from the fishermen, 

i have heaps of pics of us holding the ones we caught, but not on my computer, and due to not having a scanner i can't get any, but i know what my family have been catching for the last 40 years weren't groper,


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Jungletrans said:


> Native Blackfish taken one night in a Resevoir that shall remain namless . Biggest just over 4 lb . Very nice eating .


 
How did you cook them, last time we ate blackfish many yrs ago they were terrible and thus never keep them anymore?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 25, 2007)

heres an average size 18kg barra (105cm)i caught from lake awoonga.the biggest pulled out of there has been 32.5 kg so far


----------



## Bendarwin (Aug 25, 2007)

I miss the NT................


----------



## Midol (Aug 25, 2007)

GEARJAMMER said:


> for a guy who "apparently" go diving, wobbie's are responable for more attacks on divers than any other shark. so i'm told...



You've been told wrongly.

People get bitten when they PROVOKE them. Mess with a shark, you'll get bitten. People assume since they are slow moving they can attempt to pick them up off the bottom. Go and grab a great white and see what he does to you.

Diving... Look, don't touch.


----------



## Platypus (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok lets get things straight. We humans should not kill any sharks, but wobbies can't be that bad to eat. One of the reasons they are protected is that they have been over fished by comercial fisherman. 

Midol what you say is true, but what GearJammer said is still correct, wobbies do cause more bites on divers than any other species of shark. We just have a lot of idiot divers that try to tail them, unaware that a wabbie can turn around and bite the hand on their tail. A lot of people are unaware that wobbies have sharp teeth.

I am speaking from experience here as I have been bitten by a large ornate wobbie. Not from trying to tail it, but by hand feeding it. I have been working with sharks for over 10 years now.


----------



## Jungletrans (Aug 26, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> How did you cook them, last time we ate blackfish many yrs ago they were terrible and thus never keep them anymore?


Clean whole fish making sure to scrub the slime off the skin . Stuff with tomatoes , onions , zuccini , garlic etc . Wrap in foil and bake in oven or campfire coals . 20 - 30 min depending on heat .


----------



## Jozz (Aug 26, 2007)

First is a small Murray River Cod. Next a good day fishing, 56cm callop (yellow belly for non SA's!) great eating!!! One of them followed the other one up and was netted - a double header with one hook!!! All caught in the Murray River in the Riverland.


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 26, 2007)

Midol said:


> You've been told wrongly.
> 
> People get bitten when they PROVOKE them. Mess with a shark, you'll get bitten. People assume since they are slow moving they can attempt to pick them up off the bottom. Go and grab a great white and see what he does to you.
> 
> Diving... Look, don't touch.


Midol who said anything about picking the bloody thing up i'm talking about collecting Crays and retreiving wounded fish from under rock leadges

The guy who started this thread much be pulling his hair out, because through your STUPIDITY and my stubborness we have hijacked this thread. My last post on this.....I'm over it:evil:


----------



## krusty (Aug 26, 2007)

they are all nice big fish,well done the only fish i could catch is one in a tank with a net.......lol


----------



## Midol (Aug 27, 2007)

GEARJAMMER said:


> Midol who said anything about picking the bloody thing up i'm talking about collecting Crays and retreiving wounded fish from under rock leadges
> The guy who started this thread much be pulling his hair out, because through your STUPIDITY and my stubborness we have hijacked this thread. My last post on this.....I'm over it:evil:



You stick your hands under rock ledges without looking under them first?

I guess its a who cares if a blue ring or sea snake is cruising around under there...


----------



## Midol (Aug 27, 2007)

Platypus said:


> Ok lets get things straight. We humans should not kill any sharks, but wobbies can't be that bad to eat. One of the reasons they are protected is that they have been over fished by comercial fisherman.
> Midol what you say is true, but what GearJammer said is still correct, wobbies do cause more bites on divers than any other species of shark. We just have a lot of idiot divers that try to tail them, unaware that a wabbie can turn around and bite the hand on their tail. A lot of people are unaware that wobbies have sharp teeth.
> I am speaking from experience here as I have been bitten by a large ornate wobbie. Not from trying to tail it, but by hand feeding it. I have been working with sharks for over 10 years now.



I don't consider it an attack if someone gets bitten grabbing their tails, the shark is defending itself. I know they are responsible for a large number of bites, not a large number of attacks.

If you were hand feeding a shark, and got bitten, then you can't really complain (not having a go at you), you've been working with sharks for 10 years so I am going to assume you were well aware of the risk before attempting to feed it


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 27, 2007)

impressive fish. Great shots.


----------



## bjbk18 (Aug 27, 2007)

Here are a couple ive got


----------



## cement (Aug 27, 2007)

hahaha I only tune in now for the fights.
Now get out the eye of the tiger, and don't hold back.
oh yeah great fish guys.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 27, 2007)

Jungletrans said:


> Clean whole fish making sure to scrub the slime off the skin . Stuff with tomatoes , onions , zuccini , garlic etc . Wrap in foil and bake in oven or campfire coals . 20 - 30 min depending on heat .



Better still, skin them. Fish like blackfish and mullet are a very different tasting fish with the skin removed, I remove the skin off most of the fish I catch.


----------



## Shano92 (Aug 27, 2007)

*big fish*

this might not be like some of the ones on here so far but its a nice size one, its a potato cod of morton island.


----------



## .....Newbie..... (Aug 28, 2007)

Here are a few I speared late last year, second pic put up a big fight. :x


----------



## cris (Aug 28, 2007)

.....Newbie..... said:


> Here are a few I speared late last year, second pic put up a big fight. :x


yum yum:shock:
is that you there in the white?


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 28, 2007)

Midol will be hunting you down:shock:

At least he/she will leave me alone now:lol::lol:


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 28, 2007)

caught this sabre fish off Yamba a few years back......:shock: tasted like poop tho


----------



## DrNick (Aug 28, 2007)

no where near my biggest but the only photos I can access from work:






note a shark had a 'nibble' on this one on the way in (also note very flattering waders)


----------



## JasonL (Aug 28, 2007)

I win!


----------

